# Large Angel Fish Not well/UPdate Doing well today!!!!!!



## aimnhigh (Apr 28, 2010)

I have a large Black Angel fish not doing well,Possibly male??
He was fine yesterday,
found him resting on the bottom of the tank,
female had laid eggs i just thought she scared him there?
then his missed his feeding and was not moving, he now has trouble swimming,
one minute he darts fine across the tank the next he is nose down,
and will be like that for hours against a plant,
no visual signs of illness or fungus
all other fish are fine,
55 gallon community tank, several small plants, 

unfortunately i have no other tank to seperate him, so i made him a divide section with white plastic mesh so no one can pick on him

any idea's?? how i can help him


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

Have u check the water? How is the temp?


----------



## onefishtwofish (Apr 21, 2010)

he could also be exhausted from defending eggs. can you add more oxygen and add salt?


----------



## aimnhigh (Apr 28, 2010)

I did not add salt as i have 3 little cory's in the tank,
as it is a community tank,
he may be exhausted from her and defending,
all of the eggs are gone now of course, she repeat this every 2-3 weeks

he still has not eaten any thing that i have seen,
and does not seem to be stressed, just hanging in the top corner of the tank now, up right against the side of the tank, no one bothers him, she tries to get him to swim, or she just stays beside him for comfort??
and then swims off again, and leaves him alone

I seen some white stuff on him the other day and added some melafix, seem to clear it right up over night, hopefully he will feel better in a few more days?
I also added 2 10 Inch air stone type strips


----------



## Smiladon (Apr 23, 2010)

It is quite possible that it could be a result of aggressive behavior during spawning. My male once lost half of his tail during spawning time. 

It is also possible that he is getting too old or maybe sick? I haven't seen my Angels ever act the way you mentioned above. 

I really hope its just exhaustion and he comes back to health soon.
Do 20 - 25% water change everyday for a few days and see what happens.

Also if possible, check the water parameters. If I ever notice something not right, I always check parameters first, then I do water change.


----------



## aimnhigh (Apr 28, 2010)

Thanks for the info,
I know he is not old,
I do believe he was born around Oct of last year
but have grown very fast, his body alone is about 3 inches across,
and maybe 6 1/2 - 7 inches with top bottom fins

He is more active today, but can only swim normally for a bit, 
then goes back to rest


----------



## aimnhigh (Apr 28, 2010)

*I think good News on the large sick angel angel*

well it has been just over a week,
after a lot of work and care he has returned to swiming up right,
still a little off , but at least on his own now

Three treatments of Malafix with large water changes every two days between doses, and another water change and then added stress coat,

several times a day for the last 3 days, i would float him into a breeder trap and by hand hold him up right and slowly move him in the water like he was swimming, and he would wiggle his tail like a dog happy as can be, he did not mind being handled, as both are very friendly when hands are in the tank and after each little hand held swim he would be fed a bit of ground up shrimp pellet by tooth pick, did not really like that but tolerated it,
, and then released back into the main tank and he would float to his side and to the top of the tank and would stay like that in the same place till the next swim,

Tonight he made a huge splash/jump, and i went and looked and he was swimming up right on his own all over the tank, that last about 3 minutes, he is now lower mid tank up right kinda resting, but not needing any thing to keep him up right, fingers crossed he completely recovers, as now he can move I doubt he will let me touch him??

the female angel fish has stayed by his side the whole time guarding him from the other fish, only leaving him to eat, and when he tried to swim she would swim along side to help him stay up right, Fish sure can be amazing


----------



## onefishtwofish (Apr 21, 2010)

glad he is doing better.


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

He is doing much better and he is looking soo nice, saw him like a week ago


----------

